# Ford 1620



## Baldnphat (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a Ford 1620, shibaura 3 cyl engine. last fall I was brush hogging and the tractor overheated. I quit and headed for the shop, let the tractor cool down while running, then shut it down. the next day I went to start it and it wouldn't start. Seemed to turn over fine, plenty of diesel fumes but no starting. Was told likely the head warped, removed and had checked. not warped. Knew that it needed reringed due to excessive blow by. After getting over the sticker shock of just a set of rings & rod bearings, did the job last weekend. Feeling good, went to start the tractor and nothing turns over, though I'm not sure if it's fast enough, glow plugs functional and plenty of diesel vapor. I need my tractor. HELP!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you try jumping another battery from your truck or other vehicle in with your tractor battery and try starting it? When you say diesel vapor, do you mean smoke? If the jump start does not get it started, sometimes a small wif of ether can help engine fire off and get started. Just be very careful not to spray too much. Just a small spray while cranking the engine over is usually enough. 

If the engine still does not start, there may be other issues, such as injection pump timing, and injector pump fuel output issues to look at.


----------



## Baldnphat (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Today I tried jumping from my car. it helped it to spin faster, but no luck. I said that fuel vapor was coming out, I'm certain it's not smoke because it's not trying to start, but now I think there should be more vapor. I have it at full throttle. Is there any reason that overheating the engine would have done something to the fuel delivery system, as in the pump? Could that actually throw the timing off or screw the injectors up? I removed the glow plugs and physically checked them, they glow. Unfortunately, I have some dumbass coursing through my veins today. I shorted to ground and smoked the fuseable link.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would run through the fuel system to make sure the injector pump is getting proper fuel. How old is the fuel in the tank? (diesel fuel that has gotten old or full of condensation and algae will not run well or sometimes at all) When was the last time the fuel filter(s) were changed?


----------



## Baldnphat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Fuel System*

I read your reply and decided to do that when I came home from work. What I did was essentially bleed the system again and it seems that there is a lot more fuel vapor coming out. Still not starting. I realized I had forgotten to plug the glow plug line in. Tried it again. Vapor looking more smoky now, but still not starting. Although I had worn the battery down so it's turning over slowly. I just don't know how slow a diesel can turn over and still start. I have it charging now and will try it tomorrow afternoon. At this point it has fuel & compression. If it spins over fast enough and still doesn't start it may become a lawn ornament. Any other ideas, I appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try a small shot of ether while cranking the engine over. Sometimes that will be enough to fire it off. The symptoms you describle almost sound like low compression. When you replaced the head gasket, what thickness head gasket did you use? A thicker than standard headgasket could cause this or at least contribute to the issue. Some of these older Ford/Shibara engines are hard starters and easy to make ether dependent if used too much.


----------



## Baldnphat (Apr 27, 2010)

hazah!! it's alive.........it's aliveeeee. Thanks for your feedback. I went through the fuel system and rebled the air. Also, after charging the battery for 24 hours, it was finally getting enough fuel and spinning fast enough she finally came to life. I let my Lil' Mule normalize while i checked for leaks. All systems seem go. I reinstalled my front loader today and put her back to work. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great news! Glad to hear you got her back to work again. :cheers:


----------

